# Baymule’s 2021 Feeder Pigs!



## Baymule (Mar 18, 2021)

We got 3 pigs today. Like last year, feeder pigs are scarce and high priced. 8 week old weaned piglets are going from $100 to $200 each. Tons of little miniature pigs, what am I going to do with that? Make a pig nugget and French fries?

Anyway, we went to go buy 3 approximately 100 pounders for $145 each. By the time he loaded up the trailer, there were 2 that would go over 150, maybe 175, and 1 smaller one. He said what about $150 each, we bought them.

We have a Hereford Hog, a Hampshire/Hereford cross and the smaller one is Hereford cross something who knows.

Hereford








Hampshire/Hereford cross




Mutt



They had a nice mud hole going on, but there’s no mud here. I squirt pigs daily in the summer. About the best I can do is a wet cool spot, sand doesn’t make mud!


----------



## Simpleterrier (Mar 18, 2021)

Top two look nice. Won't take long to reach weight


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 18, 2021)

Those are already BIG!!!!

The feeder pigs we bought were fresh weaned little things.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 18, 2021)

Heck yeah! That's why we jumped on this deal.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 7, 2021)

There was hay left from keeping the steer in the Pig Palace. The pigs snuggle down in the hay at night and sleep. I checked on them one frosty morning and they didn’t even move. There are 3 big pigs in this picture! LOL 




We had to take the metal feed bin out. They were eating 25 pounds a day! Our slaughter date isn’t until August, so I’m feeding them 8 pounds of pellets each morning and a 3 pound bucket of soured corn in the evening.

Yesterday I went to feed them and there was a black “something “ in the Pig Palace. Upon closer inspection (from MY side of the fence) I ascertained it was a crow. Not only did they catch the crow, they ate it. This morning there wasn’t even a feather left.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Apr 7, 2021)

I am sure i feel bad for the crow or grossed out that they ate the feathers lol. My pigs let chickens sleep on them.  However a hawk came into the yard and surprisingly  enough they actually  got aggressive with it. I havent seen that hawk since. Hoping the pop soon on keeps lookibg like she going to worse then the goats....


----------



## Baymule (Apr 7, 2021)

Actually I rather admire them for catching the crow. Crows are darned smart, you can't even hardly shoot one. Crows tore up my Daddy's garden and the minute a .22 barrel poked out a window, the call of alarm went up and they all flew off. He finally shot one and tied it to a tall pole, no crows came back to his garden for the rest of the season. 

So for the pigs to catch the crow is pretty outstanding. If they got a crow snack, they earned it. 

And THAT'S why I don't go in the pig pen and feed and water then from OUTSIDE the pen. I love my PIG PALACE!


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 7, 2021)

J


Baymule said:


> There was hay left from keeping the steer in the Pig Palace. The pigs snuggle down in the hay at night and sleep. I checked on them one frosty morning and they didn’t even move. There are 3 big pigs in this picture! LOL
> View attachment 83874
> 
> We had to take the metal feed bin out. They were eating 25 pounds a day! Our slaughter date isn’t until August, so I’m feeding them 8 pounds of pellets each morning and a 3 pound bucket of soured corn in the evening.
> ...


Just.... wowsers.


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 7, 2021)

Pigs are very smart.  Those who farrow in cold will cover the babes and uncover to feed, recover when done.   Ate a crow?   Well, obviously you aren't feeding enough now!      Guess ya don't want 3 at 800# each???

Yrs back, I had a sow kill and eat a hen who flew into her stall when she had had piglets.  So fast!!  Saw it and I swear, faster than I could even yell at her.  Nope, I never went in there with her!  My AGHs from couple years ago were fine with you even handling the piglets.


----------



## Simpleterrier (Apr 8, 2021)

A fun day of shooting sparrows off the pig pen fence is fun. Pigs will eat every last one that falls in.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 20, 2021)

The pigs have names now. The Hereford is named Sir Hogswell by the 6 year old granddaughter. The Hampshire is named Starchild, after a member of KISS by the 4 year old granddaughter, she is a KISS fan. Then she named the half Hereford Bootie Face.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 22, 2021)

I was telling a friend about the granddaughters naming the pigs and she was concerned that they might not know what the pigs were destined for. I assured that they do indeed, know what the pigs are for and look forward to sausage. LOL One time we were out of sausage and when the little girls hit the house demanding sausage, I had to tell them we didn't have any. I offered to take them to see their future sausage and we went to the pig pen. They told the pigs that they were going to eat them, pigs going to slaughter doesn't faze them one bit. 

Our DD finally got a freezer for their half of the beef we raised and the 4 year old was excited about having a freezer for their COW. They are also getting half a hog this year and I'll tell them the name of "theirs".


----------



## Baymule (Apr 24, 2021)

I’m raising Cornish Cross chickens right now. I ruined the first batch of 50 chicks by feeding too high of a protein feed. I lost 17 chicks in less than 2 weeks before I figured it out. I was so mad at myself. I have used the same feed before but it was after they feathered out. Dummy me. I must have damaged the poor things because they kept dying, I’m down to maybe 26 or 27 now. Yes, I switched feed, but it seems that their insides were damaged by the first feed. I usually bury them or take them down the road and toss in a pasture for the coyotes.

I had a dead chicken and was walking towards the gate when I remembered how the pigs caught and ate the crow. So I took the dead chicken to them. It disappeared in no time. This evening I had another dead chicken to take to the pigs. The smallest pig, Bootie Face, always grabs the chicken and runs with it. The other two chase him until they rip it apart and they all get some. Gruesome? Maybe. Pigs are omnivores so why waste a chicken? They certainly think it’s a good idea.

I took a picture so if you think it’s gross, don’t look.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Apr 24, 2021)

Thats one happy pig lol


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 25, 2021)

Baymule said:


> I’m raising Cornish Cross chickens right now. I ruined the first batch of 50 chicks by feeding too high of a protein feed. I lost 17 chicks in less than 2 weeks before I figured it out. I was so mad at myself. I have used the same feed before but it was after they feathered out. Dummy me. I must have damaged the poor things because they kept dying, I’m down to maybe 26 or 27 now. Yes, I switched feed, but it seems that their insides were damaged by the first feed. I usually bury them or take them down the road and toss in a pasture for the coyotes.
> 
> I had a dead chicken and was walking towards the gate when I remembered how the pigs caught and ate the crow. So I took the dead chicken to them. It disappeared in no time. This evening I had another dead chicken to take to the pigs. The smallest pig, Bootie Face, always grabs the chicken and runs with it. The other two chase him until they rip it apart and they all get some. Gruesome? Maybe. Pigs are omnivores so why waste a chicken? They certainly think it’s a good idea.
> 
> ...


They have a full on pasture!  Lucky piggies!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 25, 2021)

Yes, they have a nice big pen. Their shelter is 12’x12’ we used a 200’ roll of wire along with a 12’ gate, so they have plenty of room. Pigs are very clean, they use a potty corner, if given enough room. They don’t want to lay in their own feces any more than you do. People think they are dirty because they wallow in mud, but that is to cool themselves off, they can’t sweat to release heat.


----------



## Simpleterrier (Apr 25, 2021)

Yep we haven't had a problem with our kids naming and eating our animals. I know of some adults who say they have issues from it but I think it has more to do with parenting.

@Baymule  it's fun watching hogs slurp snakes like noodles


----------



## Baymule (Apr 25, 2021)

We throw snakes in their pen, the pigs eat them right up.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 17, 2021)

Pigs went to slaughter this morning. Sir Hogswell, the biggest, is split between 2buyers. Starchild, the next biggest has one buyer. Bootie Face, the smallest, grew out to a nice size, was going to be split between us and our DD and family, but I sold half of Bootie Face too. So now, we will split our half with DD.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 20, 2021)

I got hanging weights on the pigs. Sir Hogswell came in at 256 pounds, hanging weight, split between 2 buyers, 129 pounds each.  Starchild came in at 205 pounds, hanging weight, goes to one buyer. Bootie Face came in at 174 pounds, hanging weight, half goes to 1 buyer at 87 pounds. The other half will be split between us and our DD and family. Our daughter was a little dismayed that we let the youngest granddaughter name the pig Bootie Face, cause it's "not nice". Now they get to eat Bootie Face.


----------



## rbruno (Aug 25, 2021)

I will be anxious to see what my guys weight out at.  They have just under two more months to go.  They are really starting to go through feed pretty quick.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 25, 2021)

rbruno said:


> I will be anxious to see what my guys weight out at.  They have just under two more months to go.  They are really starting to go through feed pretty quick.


The first bite of pork chop will be the best you ever had!!


----------

